# New Cumberland



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Three of us fished out of boat at N.C. sunday from 10:00am til 5:30pm out of a boat caught 6 saugers and 1 21" walleye on a very slow bite with a equally slow presentation. Flukes did all the damage tipped with minnows and we could only catch fish in little or no current. Nothing vertical jigging!! Water temperature was 35 degrees. I think when the temp. comes up to the mid 40's it will be on!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Goose'
I was one of the 4 guys on the WV side when you first come up the river.(a 5th guy showed up at 10:30 or so) We never got one fish on that side. Left there and went to the OH side about 12:30 and fished another few hrs with at least 10 others and still....not one fish for *ANYBODY*! And more than once, as the Starcraft went here and there,(sometimes doin' my favorite-jukin' vibees!!) I said.."I wonder if that's Lil' Goose"? By the way, I heard the barge guy having words with you all...what was that about. I have a gut feeling, but curious. Pm me if you wish.... Anyhow, it was a nice day and I'm still thinkin' the problem was the water temp...34-35.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS Guys, I was wondering,,,,,,,,,

Ya, I would like to hear the barge story too!
Have you guys been reading the Meldahl reports, about the 'Fishable' areas
above & below the wall?
Very Interesting. 
How'bout Kentucky,,, you can fish UP TO 150' of the gaits, as long as you wear a PFD! INSIDE/ UP RIVER OF THE 'CAUTION BUOYS' near the end of the wall.
Did I read THAT RIGHT?
Hope that catches on UP HERE!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been reading the meldahl posts as well and the last thing i want to do is piss anyone off at the locks. So here is what happened we were fishing at the end of the lock and we see the barge coming and i told my buddy to get over to the ohio side by the rocks so that way he has plenty of room to do whatever he needs to do.So we are 10' from the rocks the barge approaches us and there is a guy standing at the front and asks us to go down stream so the captain can swing the barge in the locks,it was three wide,so we said no problem we ran down past the barge to give them what they wanted.When it comes down to it he already had 100 yards more than he needed but i just complied and was respectful he seemed ok with it he wasn't upset!! I hope someday they run the bouys like they used to from the end of the locks to the concrete wall on the wva side there is some unbelievable fishing from a boat on the wva side if they let you back up un there. Where you saw us is where we caught most of our fish the walleye came down stream at a little creek mouth but it was the only one biting! I thought i heard someone on the ohio side say see ya later snake but i wasn't for sure or i would have come over and introduced myself!! I will happen just a matter of time!! Good luck fellows


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 14' sea nymph 1436 flat bottom jon boat with 10H.P. motor . Is it safe to fish New Cumberland Pool from this boat? It and I am used to fishing 15 mi./hr. river current on the lower susquehanna river. How large a wake do barges throw in this pool? All info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chatterbox said:


> I have a 14' sea nymph 1436 flat bottom jon boat with 10H.P. motor . Is it safe to fish New Cumberland Pool from this boat? It and I am used to fishing 15 mi./hr. river current on the lower susquehanna river. How large a wake do barges throw in this pool? All info greatly appreciated.


Personally,,, I wouldn't. 
My 16' Mirrowcraft Lakefisherman is wide and deep with a very low floor and armrest seats,,, console steer. I think it's bare minimum.
The barge wake isn't my big concern, it's the heavy current and back washes. Where will you end up if the motor quits?

I'd like to say, "I got smart",,, TOO many close calls,
On Erie & the River.
But, If you keep an eye on the river pool depths and flows,,,, keep in mind that many days AFTER high water there will be whole TREES floating, TP POLES, Barrels, docks etc. The floaters that really hurt are the ones JUST BELOW THE SURFACE! 'Dead-Heads'. 
Last fall, we came VERY close to a steel channel marker,,, it was unmarked/ unlit at night! Not even a reflector. It looked as though it was already run over by a barge, and it's more than 100yds from shore.

Learn the River, Maybe by fishing the banks, feeder creeks & mouths during high water. Maybe bum a ride with an experienced O River OGF'er.
Good Luck, Safely


----------

